# Why am I able to get some signals, but



## Tick21 (Jun 21, 2006)

other signals on the same satellite I can't get any signal at all? I've tried bumping my dish up and down, I've tried odd and even channels, and I've tried changing the polarity. But for whatever reason, some bouquets I get strong signals, and then others, I get no signal at all. This happens on all satellites, but my oddest satellite is G-10 Ku Band. When I first scanned that satellite I received all kinds of channels, then I added a dual band so that I could get the C-Band satellites as well, and the next time I tried the G-10 Ku Band, I was only able to pull in one channel, and the signal was too weak on the other channels. Now when I try to find anything on that satellite, I can't even get any signal anywhere. I know its not a Ku-Band problem, because I'm able to get Ku-Band channels on other satellites. I'd appreciate any and all advice. It's my first time posting. This is a great site, and I'm a beginner, and I've got alot to learn, but I love to find new channels.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

On G10R, the first transponder (11719-V, with WNGS, Retro Jams, and others) is subject to occasional (frequent?) interference from the Echostar 9 satellite a couple of degrees over. For G10R, it's best to get the best possible signal on 11805-H (U of Washington), then hope for the best.


----------



## quo17 (Feb 25, 2005)

Yes, that transponder with Mas Musica sometime goes loco...
I tried to adjust USALS settings for this G10R to 123.1°, and it helped a bit, but I think, because my alignment is not precise:sure: 
Another thing, sometimes my signal is stable, but uplinked signal seemed to be not strong enough: I saw this when watching Ethiopian TV and ASC channels from T5, - some blackouts, pixellization and sound losses. 
Same thing I see sometimes when watching RTP Internacional from AMC4 - shows a strong signal but picture is bad somtimes


----------



## Tick21 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for your thoughts. I tried the 11805-H transponder, but I'm still not getting anything.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm watching University of Washington on 11805-H as I type. The signal is loud and clear. Are you picking up any signals on G10R? On other satellites? Any chance of an obstruction in G10R's direction?


----------



## Tick21 (Jun 21, 2006)

I can't pick up any signals on G-10 Ku Band, however, I'm able to pick up channels/signals on G-10 C Band. I do have a tree somewhat in the direction which by dish points, but the satellites (example G-4) which are more in a direct line with that tree I have no problem receiving a strong signal or channels.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

You say in your OP that you can get Ku-band signals from other satellites but not G10R. If that's still true, then either the Ku LNBF isn't really pointing at G10R or there's an obstruction in that direction.


----------



## Tick21 (Jun 21, 2006)

FTA Michael, I appreciate your attempt to help me receive this satellite. Yes, I can receive channels/signals from other Ku-Band satellites, and I can't get anything at the G-10 Ku-Band satellite. I received all of them once upon a time. Then I received only one or two channels with the signal being too weak to pick up the others, and now I can't find a signal anywhere. What's odd is I don't have any problem finding channels on G-10 C-Band, and my dish tuner obviously is nearly identical. I've tried bumping the dish up and down, and changing even and odd channels, and changing the polarity, but nothing is working. When I hooked up a coax into a 22khz tuner (to receive C-Band satellites) was the first time I only received one or two channels with a reduction in signal strength to other channels, however, this didn't hurt me on receiving channels from other Ku-Band satellites. Would changing the angle of my Ku-LNB possibly help?

By the way, you've got a great web site for information, and I love the Sports/Movies list, however, I know alot fo those channels are on the satellite I'm trying to find. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

You could do a sanity check on your system by pointing at another satellite and getting both C- and Ku-band channels from it. That would also answer the question of whether you need to nudge the Ku LNB.

Thanks for mentioning the Sports & Movies. I didn't know whether anyone else would want to see it, but the response has been gratifying.


----------

